# Installing An Oven



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

My Sister was one of the "lucky ones" who bought an Outback (26RS) during the great oven shortage and didn't get one factory installed. Now, after the fact she wants to put one in. There are extra drawers or cabinets below her cooktop where the oven would normally go.

Anybody have any advice or info about doing this? Will she need a 16" or 22" oven? Can she keep her existing cooktop, or does the new oven come as a set?

Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, I think the best resource, at least for the info on that would be the dealer, or Keystone themselves.

Tim


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Anybody have any advice or info about doing this? Will she need a 16" or 22" oven? Can she keep her existing cooktop, or does the new oven come as a set?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


My my my, how timely. I was in the same boat, and raised holy hell with the dealership when they turned the trailer over to me. (The invoice said I paid for an oven, but there was no oven.) Anyway, they shipped one to me directly from Keystone, and I've got it and the other installation parts (different cabinet door) sitting in my garage right now. I'll probably install it over the weekend of December 18-19, and lookey, lookey, I live in Fountain Valley, CA! So stop on by and check it out. You might even convince me to let you help.









I'll be making the installation up as I go along, but in eyeballing everything, I think it's just a matter of removing a few cabinet pieces and the old cooktop and dropping the new one in place. 'Course, things never look easier than before you begin work, so we'll just have to see.

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Kev:

Did the new unit come with a top too? From what I can tell it looks like it has to be a complete "Range" or unit. Thanks for the generous invite to "let" me help







Please post your procedure and pics here if at all possible. I know there are others in the same boat. Oh, also. What is the model number of your new unit for ordering purposes. Thanks!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Our 5th wheel did not come with an oven either. The dealer got us one pretty cheap, and we installed without too much difficulty. Since our counter tops are laminate, we had to make the opening slightly bigger, and the belt sander did a fine job of that. The copper tubing had to be cut down some, and the framing for the doors below the cooktop had to be disassembled, and then we used that framing to reframe the bottom of the stove. Then we turned one of the doors that was under the cooktop sideways, drilled another hole in it to put the second knob on and then mounted the door sideways below the stove. It's a little bit longer then the stove, but not that noticeable.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Hey Kev:
> 
> Did the new unit come with a top too? From what I can tell it looks like it has to be a complete "Range" or unit. [snapback]19827[/snapback]​


The new unit is a one piece cooktop and oven, so when it's all said and done I'll have an extra cooktop to put on ebay. I'll have to check out the model no. when I get home, but I'm guessing that Outback only has one model. I'll try to take photos as I go.

Kevin P.


----------

